# Zynga always shows up on reboot!



## ChrisUlrich

Everytime I reboot my PC, this stupid "Zynga" shortcut shows up.  And it's always pinned to my taskbar.  I delete it everytime but it always comes back!

I can't uninstall because it's not in the uninstall thingy that Windows gives you and it's not in msconfig so I can't stop it at startup!

It's not the worst thing ever but i'd like it too stop!


----------



## PohTayToez

If you right click it and hit properties you should be able to find out where it's installed.  You could delete it manually or see if there are any other programs in the same folder because it would likely be one of those that you would want to uninstall to keep it from regenerating the link.


----------



## Ambushed

Is it showing up in your programs list?

I recommend doing a scan with CCleaner and/or Spybot Search and destroy


----------



## ChrisUlrich

It was installed WITH Windows 7!  It can't be a virus!


----------



## johnb35

It's affiliated with Splashtop Connect if its installed on your machine.  

http://www.splashtop.com/connect


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

So you said you have checked MSCONFIG and that it is not there.
Then try the following:

-Go right mouse click on that shortcut->Properties and then click FIND TARGET.Now in that folder that has just opened try to find the uninstaller for that program and use it to uninstall the program.If it does not have the uninstaller then simply delete the entire folder of that program.If you cannot delete the folder because for example is being used by some other programs or services or whatever then try to delete it in the SAFE MODE.If not even then,then run some external operating system such as Linux Ubuntu 9.04 and then with it delete that folder...

-In the SEARCH box on the START menu write "regedit.exe" and click the ENTER button on your keyboard.Now on the left hand side tree go to:"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\" and there try to find the name (value) of that Zynga program and then go right mouse click on it and click "Delete" to delete that value...

-FOR XP startup folder.Go to: "C:\Documents and Settings\YourUserAccountName\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\" and there try to find the shortcut of that Zynga program and delete it...

-FOR VISTA/7 personal startup folder.Go to: "C:\Users\YourUserAccountName\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\" and there try to find the shortcut of that Zynga program and delete it...

-FOR VISTA/7 all users startup folder.Go to: "C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\" and there try to find the shortcut of that Zynga program and delete it...


Try the above solutions and report back with the results...


Cheers!


----------



## Negeren

For future reference, just uninstall Smartview (it's on the ASrock Drivers CD and gets installed if you choose "Install all" while installing drivers) and Zynga will be uninstalled as well.


(I just had to register just to say this, as I got "mortified" by the comment above)


----------

